# Apple Cider Vinegar for bladder infection?



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

I did see Marieb's thread about UTI's but I thought I'd start another topic along the same lines out of curiousity.

We have a 19 week old girl, Rylee. She just got over her 2nd bladder infection. One was at 9 weeks and the next one was at 18 weeks. I did a little reasearch online and Apple Cider Vinegar (1/2 Tablespoon at this weight) twice a day in her food is supposed to help fight bladder infections and/or ward off future ones.

Has anyone else heard this or used it?

Our old Sienna girl never had a bladder infection. Our rescue golden Finley has never had any problems. So, I worry about little Rylee and would like to do any simple 'at home' thing that I can.

Thanks,
Wendy


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi, I'm not sure but I wonder if it works ... I tried cranberry supplements with Maddie after her 2nd UTI and it didn't seem to make a difference because she had to go on antibiotics a third time (either her UTI hasn't cleared up or she may have a congenital problem). Your best bet might be to ask your vet what they think ... Maddie's on Clavamox now instead of Amoxicilin and I'm hopeful that it may work better. Good luck!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

We got Delilah at 5 weeks of age in October. The end of November she was very ill with a UTI. I just didn't know the symptoms at first.

She went on antibiotics. Then...within 10 days of being off meds the infection came back. They put her on a stronger dose. Then she was done with meds and 10 days later the infection was back. So third time they put her on a 3 week dose of some meds that cost us a fortune. They also put her on a homeopathic "cranberry" powder to use as a preventative forEVER!!! She hasn't had another infection since....but we have been told to let her have one heat in the hopes that it will reduce her risk of getting UTI's.

(But part of it is how she squats....she puts her bottom right down to the ground so everything splashes right back up on her. She gets very nasty some times. We keep baby wipes at the back door and give her a bit of a washing a couple times a day).


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank you both for sharing your stories. It seems there may be something to the cranberry thing. Maybe I'll try that as a preventative. I hate to think these will be a chronic issue.

My vet had also said maybe we should let her go into her first heat but I really DON'T want to do that.

Wishing the best for Delilah and Maddie....


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

norabrown said:


> We got Delilah at 5 weeks of age in October. The end of November she was very ill with a UTI. I just didn't know the symptoms at first.
> 
> She went on antibiotics. Then...within 10 days of being off meds the infection came back. They put her on a stronger dose. Then she was done with meds and 10 days later the infection was back. So third time they put her on a 3 week dose of some meds that cost us a fortune. They also put her on a homeopathic "cranberry" powder to use as a preventative forEVER!!! She hasn't had another infection since....but we have been told to let her have one heat in the hopes that it will reduce her risk of getting UTI's.
> 
> (But part of it is how she squats....she puts her bottom right down to the ground so everything splashes right back up on her. She gets very nasty some times. We keep baby wipes at the back door and give her a bit of a washing a couple times a day).


What's the name of the cranberry powder and do you know where I can buy it? The cranberry supplements didn't really seem to help but maybe that was because her infection still wasn't cleared up ... I'm hoping she doesn't have a congenital problem. She also squats very close to the ground when she pees. She sounds similar to Delilah because this is her 3rd time on meds and they put her on Clavamox for 4 weeks this time. 

I was thinking about letting her go through one heat and I just don't know if I'm going to be able to handle it. She's scheduled to get spayed and the vet said they would look to see if there is a congenital problem and then they could repair it at that time.


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

I read the same thing about the vinegar. I just purchased it, but haven't used it yet. My Molly has had some problems with uti's.
Hope it works for us both!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Apple cider vinegar (ACV) and cranberry supplements do nothing if the dog already has an infection. At that stqge the only thing that will work is antibiotics. 
Now vaginitis is a different thing and they can help prevent it from turning into an infection.
Also be VERY careful about adding things to your dogs food, especially something like ACV. Most dogs do not like the taste of it and will go off their food which will just compound your problem. The dog sense of smell is very strong and they will know it is there. I make my own raw patty mix that I feed my dogs and I add a small amount of ACV to it. I have at least one time added too much to a batch of food and my dogs refused to eat it. It took a day or two to figure out why.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> Also be VERY careful about adding things to your dogs food, especially something like ACV. Most dogs do not like the taste of it and will go off their food which will just compound your problem. The dog sense of smell is very strong and they will know it is there.


I take ACV for myself, for blood sugar control and not for UTI's, and can tell you the ACV taste and smell permeate everything even in tiny tiny amounts! I used to take it in liquid form, diluting in water, then orange juice, then finally settled on tomato juice. At the health food store I found Apple Cider Vinegar tablets and switched to that instead, taking a Cinnamon capsule with it--that works as far as the strong taste is concerned! I would check with the veterinarian first though.


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

Ginger and her sister Piper get apple cider vinegar in their water every other day or so. It is supposed to oxygenate the blood among other things and since both have heart murmurs, it is part of their normal diet. Both are on a raw food diet and get some in their veggie meal as well. These girls will eat and drink anything!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I give it to my two in their raw patties as well. I give a cap full to each per day.


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow...interesting! For a buck a bottle, who knew ACV could be helpful with so many things, for people and pets. The taste isn't an issue. I gave Rylee 1/2 T in her breakfast and dinner yesterday...she scarfed it right down.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Apple cider vinegar (ACV) and cranberry supplements do nothing if the dog already has an infection. At that stqge the only thing that will work is antibiotics.
> Now vaginitis is a different thing and they can help prevent it from turning into an infection.
> Also be VERY careful about adding things to your dogs food, especially something like ACV. Most dogs do not like the taste of it and will go off their food which will just compound your problem. The dog sense of smell is very strong and they will know it is there. I make my own raw patty mix that I feed my dogs and I add a small amount of ACV to it. I have at least one time added too much to a batch of food and my dogs refused to eat it. It took a day or two to figure out why.


Thats interesting, Hank. Do you add it to every meal? because with feeding raw I have hear it works to break down E.coli. and other bacteria.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Ash said:


> Thats interesting, Hank. Do you add it to every meal? because with feeding raw I have hear it works to break down E.coli. and other bacteria.


I add it to their patty mix which they get every morning. In the evening they get their meaty bone meal so no ACV then.


----------

